# lecco



## annamichelle (Aug 7, 2012)

hi there
would love to hear from anyone who lives in or knows about
lecco Italy
we are planning to check it out either april or may of next year
and would appreciate any info anyone had to share
thanks so much

annamichelle


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Lecco is a lovely little town, it's quite quaint with its square and winding back streets but not as busy as others on Lake Como. It's considered more industrial but the lakeside is very beautiful and it;s more convenient for the more sporty tourists who want to climb, trek etc.

There are some very good restaurants and bars and access to other towns on the lake is easy via boat or further afield by train. You'll love it!


----------



## annamichelle (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks ficklemiss for taking the time to reply
lecco sounds exactly like what we are looking for
thanks again all the best
annamichelle


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

lecco is fond in my heart I spent 5 days in lecco hospital once when I was holidaying on como hospital very olod but staff very kind and lovely views of mountanes and lake


----------



## annamichelle (Aug 7, 2012)

pudd2
thanks for your reply 
glad to know they have a good hospital but
would rather see the lake and mountains
all the best annamichelle


----------

